# Divorce timetable



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, about how long does it take for an uncontested divorce take to go through--if both parties are in agreement about how the assets will be divided? Just a general ballpark figure--I haven't a clue. Does anyone have a general idea?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

6 months here in CA.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

In as little as 90 days in Texas, provided your lawyer can get it on the docket.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

depends on where you are. I have heard of quick divorces which I wish happened here. In canada you have to be sep. for a year first before filing and then it takes anywhere from 3+ months after that. 
i have heard it taking longer too. depends on if you have agreements already in place and if it gets brought to court.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

3 months in MN, but I think my lawyer had some pull with the judge to push it through, since we wanted it done by the end of the year for tax purposes. Good luck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I know in Oklahoma, you have to wait 18 months if you have children..and seek out therapy in that time.

Unreal.


----------

